# NYC STREAMLINED DINER - From EBAY 3-8-12



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thursday evening 3-8-12 a NYC Sreamlined Diner was purchased on EBAY. If you bought it, OR, if you know who bought it, please send me a PM. I'm interested in buying it and I have several questions.


Thanks,


Will


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Found him)))


Thanks to all who looked.


Will


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

WHO ME........yep.....But now my passengers can eat CAKE......







[/b]

It turns out these cars are 1:32 and were produced by Great Trains 
(American Standard Car Co. aka Ralph Brown).[/b]

They are the longer (32") and more detail version than the short (22") {LGB like} 
streamliners that have been around.[/b]

While these 8 cars were built without an interior, something should be 
added to brace the car sides.[/b]

the_Other_Ray[/b] 






























*Partial Diner interior using a broken MTH RK1 coach car seats as a starting point - Coffee's ON....*











*1:29 Critter - 1:32 Great Trains Diner (32") - 1:32 MTH Obvs (28")*


----------

